
Storj releases 90 page v3 white paper - jtolds
https://storj.io/blog/2018/10/introducing-the-storj-v3-white-paper/
======
citilife
Launching a white paper... seems a bit odd from a phrasing perspective.

~~~
golubbe
Public alpha also launched today. In addition to reading/commenting on
whitepaper, developers can run Storj V3 and view public roadmap and public
Jira. Contributing now significantly easier at
[https://github.com/storj/storj](https://github.com/storj/storj)

------
bleffew
Excellent article

